# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Помогите снять пароль с *md, объединить или обновить конфигурацию 7.7 торговля + скла

## 2299042

Ребята, Помогите снять пароль с *md, объединить или обновить конфигурацию 7.7 торговля + склад, совсем ничего не шарю в этом

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ребята, Помогите снять пароль с *md, объединить или обновить конфигурацию 7.7 торговля + склад, совсем ничего не шарю в этом


запустите конфигуратор с помощью Portable версии, тогда пароль можно не вводить

----------


## 2299042

alexandr_ll : Спасибо! Подскажи еще, как мне обновить конфигурацию с котрой сниму пароль, там старый бланк счет фактуры, нет Универсального передаточного документа, как сделать чтоб новые были, или как прикрепить внешнюю обработку к кнопке, где есть печать Счета фактуры или УПД в документах Счет фактуры?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> alexandr_ll : Спасибо! Подскажи еще, как мне обновить конфигурацию с котрой сниму пароль, там старый бланк счет фактуры, нет Универсального передаточного документа, как сделать чтоб новые были, или как прикрепить внешнюю обработку к кнопке, где есть печать Счета фактуры или УПД в документах Счет фактуры?


Поскольку конфигурация под паролем, вероятно модифицированная. поэтому обновление делать внимательно. чтобы не потерять изменения.
Для подключения внешних печатных форм скопируйте в папку extForms\PrnForms вашей информационной базы файлы UPD.ert, UPD.efd,GSF1137.ert,GSF1137.efd из последнего обновления ТиС. Но не факт что все заработает без обновления конфигурации, т.к. в документах появились новые реквизиты
Последние обновления здесь:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D0%98!/page19

----------


## 2299042

Пробывал, это не помогло, я всю папку перезаписал, и 1с - ка ругаться начала, что то гдето не хватает

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Пробывал, это не помогло, я всю папку перезаписал, и 1с - ка ругаться начала, что то гдето не хватает


значит сначала следует обновить конфигурацию, перед этим сделайте архивную копию









.

----------

